# Bathroom Tub And Cabinet Mod - 312Bh



## dku7 (Jun 1, 2011)

I didnt like water sometimes making its way out of the tub edges so I installed stick on edge guards. They work good and are out of the way. I also didnt like the clothes net and the flip down door on the bathroom cabinet. I took out the net, moved the bottom hinges to the left side of door and left the catch and handle where they were. Door opens to the left now and I put a shelf halfway up inside. Now the cabinet holds toilet paper, chemical,soaps and towels. Much more usefull to me.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I took the maiden voyage in our 312BH this weekend and the wife and I were talking about doing the same thing to ours. Looks good.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice looking and exactly what I've been considering. Where'd you get the edge guards? I've checked home depot and lowes. This would be the perfect complement to the recessed toilet paper holder I added on the side of mine.







I got it for $13 at lowes.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

I moved the hinges too. I still have to put the shelf up. (It's a little tough with all that plumbing, but I'll figure it out) Speaking of shelves, I put several throughout the 312. I put 2 up in the cabinet between the bunkhouse and dinette. We store our pots and pans in there. We didn't need the hanging space. I also put up 1 shelf in each closet in the master bedroom. I got sick of stacking clothes 3 feet high and having to get something on the bottom. I also took out that board under the sink that protects the plumbing. There is a ton of space back there for soft stuff like towels, paper towels... With all of that, I have created much more square foot storage in the 312. Thought you guys might like to do that.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I did the same tub mod, but I made my own corner things. I just cut them out of a piece of cutting board and glued them in with silicon.

I am going to go flip those hinges right now. Never even thought of that.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

dku7 said:


> I didnt like water sometimes making its way out of the tub edges so I installed stick on edge guards. They work good and are out of the way. I also didnt like the clothes net and the flip down door on the bathroom cabinet. I took out the net, moved the bottom hinges to the left side of door and left the catch and handle where they were. Door opens to the left now and I put a shelf halfway up inside. Now the cabinet holds toilet paper, chemical,soaps and towels. Much more usefull to me.


what did you use for shelf material?


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice mods !


----------



## dku7 (Jun 1, 2011)

I live in Canada so canadian tire is where I got the edge guards and adjustable shelving. Cant remember the names of the products though. 
My next mod is to put a 36" adjustable rod across the top shelf in the kitchen cabinet (the glasses and mugs shelf) and a 2"x36" piece of clear plexiglass across the bottom shelf so the doors dont bust open from dishes and bowls pushing on them. I also put my tp holder where srwsr did.- its out of the way in that location. Ill have to check out the space under the sink with the board removed. Any free space is a bonus


----------



## dku7 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok I found the shelf company - Madesmart 17-1/4 by 11 by 18-1/4 to 32-Inch Expandable Under sink Shelf Organizer
The edge guards can be found on amazon under - bathtub splash guards. Should be able to get them at some hardware stores though.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

We finally got our maiden voyage in this weekend. I found that we actually used the hamper under the sink, but did experience the water run off. I will look for the edge guards, but I was thinking, since the tub has a pretty tall lip on it under the wall panels, what if the TT was set up with the nose just slightly down (water shouldnt run up hill), wouldn't take much, probably wouldn't even notice it. Shouldn't that cure this issue. It looks like to me, that the water would eventually work it's way around the edge guards, maybe not.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, I bought the edge guards but did not install them. I figured I'd try setting the TT up with the nose down a hair. I'd have to say that it was truly unnoticeable. We camped from Friday til Tuesday, and with 3 adults and 3 children using the shower, we experienced zero water runoffs. The only issue we had was the little on/off adapter I put ahead of the Oxygenics head was spewing water. By the 2nd night, I had it figured out. I ended up switching out the hose that came with the Oxygenics head, with the factory hose, and problem solved.


----------



## zrxfishing (Sep 12, 2007)

First thing I did on ours was remove that panel under the sink and next I'm flipping the door under the bathroom sink, Door flip was the first thing I did on our old camper.


----------

